# Windows updates for 8.1



## FastestCrib0439 (May 25, 2015)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3630QM CPU @ 2.40GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 58 Stepping 9
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 8069 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000, -1984 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 693083 MB, Free - 424055 MB;
Motherboard: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC., K75VJ
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled

Everytime i try updating my windows which has 39 important updates it downloads the updates.Though when i restart to apply changes and it begins to load the updates, then it says, unable to apply changes.Any reason why?I have done this numeral times ,could it be because i have soo many updates that can't be applied at once or because there is something disabling my computer from applying these changes?


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

1. Make sure that you are logged-in with an Administrator account

2. Unselect all the updates and then select only the one at the top of the list and try to install that

3. If that installs try another one.... if that installs select three updates and try to install

4. If above does not work then take a screenshot of the updates and messages that you are receiving and attach them to your next Post.

T.


----------



## FastestCrib0439 (May 25, 2015)

So i troubleshooted and found this i Just don't know which is package 1 and 5.


----------



## FastestCrib0439 (May 25, 2015)

PrintWindows Update Publisher details 

Issues found 
Potential Windows Update Database error detected 0x80070490Potential Windows Update Database error detected 0x80070490
Possible issues may prevent Windows Update from keeping your system up to date. Fixed Fixed 
Repair Windows Update Database Corruption Completed 

Windows Update components must be repairedWindows Update components must be repaired
One or more Windows Update components are configured incorrectly. Fixed Fixed 
Repair Windows Update components Completed 

Potential issues that were checked 
Default Windows Update data locations have changedDefault Windows Update data locations have changed
The location where Windows Update stores data has changed and must be repaired. Issue not present 

Issues found Detection details 

6 Potential Windows Update Database error detected 0x80070490 Fixed Fixed 

Possible issues may prevent Windows Update from keeping your system up to date. 
Repair Windows Update Database Corruption Completed 

Rebuild the Windows Update Database and restart Windows Update services 
InformationalError1 
Access to the path 'C:\WINDOWS\softwaredistribution' is denied. 



6 Windows Update components must be repaired Fixed Fixed 

One or more Windows Update components are configured incorrectly. 
Repair Windows Update components Completed 

Repairing Windows Update components frequently resolves common Windows Update errors. 


Potential issues that were checked Detection details 

Default Windows Update data locations have changed Issue not present 

The location where Windows Update stores data has changed and must be repaired. 


Detection details Expand 

Collection information 
Computer Name: TITO 
Windows Version: 6.3 
Architecture: x64 
Time: Thursday, June 4, 2015 8:25:47 PM 

Publisher details Expand 

Windows Network Diagnostics 
Detects problems with network connectivity. 
Package Version: 1.0 
Publisher: Microsoft Windows 
Windows Update 
Resolve problems that prevent you from updating Windows. 
Package Version: 5.0 
Publisher: Microsoft Windows 
Windows Update 
Resolve problems that prevent you from updating Windows. 
Package Version: 5.0 
Publisher: Microsoft Corporation


----------



## FastestCrib0439 (May 25, 2015)

I can't seem to figure out from all the updates i have, which one is causing these issues >.> says package 1 and 5 yet i don't know which cuz version is not displayed


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Can you please run the Troubleshooter again and see if anything has changed from the first report to the second report and then please post the second report with your next post.

T.


----------

